# Drama for your [[MAMA]] TUT.



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Feb 16, 2007)

YAYYYY FINALLY got around to doing this tutorial. ENJOY!!!!






YUCK....
-Powdered Face
-Concealer
-Bare Canvas




-Applied Peppier with small. e/s brush to inner corners




-Like So...




-Applied Knight Divine with 224 brush to outter corner




-Like So...




-Applied Carbon to outter corner with med. e/s brush (load your brush w/ shadow so that you have enough for blending)




-Blending...i do the whole back and forth windshield wipers thing) like so...




-Applied Dazzlelight to brow bone with 224 brush




-Like so...




-Applied Deep Truth with 214 brush to bottom liner




-Tightlined with black pencil liner.*easy way to do is place your pinky under your eye and gently push down so your bottom liner pops out a little.




-Like So...




-Filled in my brow with a light brown e/s w an angled brush




-Applied False Lahes.*if you want a tut or this, check out my last tut.




-Applied NARS Orgasm blush with blush brush to apples of cheeks.




-Applied Sephora l/s in Beige




-Applied Sephora Clear Gloss w/ finger.
andddddd we are DONE!!!




No Flash








With Flash




I had family coming over sooo didn't want to look too out there so i took the lashes off and add blacktrack and mascara..









FACE
Clinque powder
NARS blush in Orgasm
EYES
Bare Canvas
Dazzlelight
DeepTruth
Peppier
Knight Divine
Carbon
Black Pencil Liner
BlackTrack
False Lashes
Sephora Mascara -black
LIPS
Sephora l/s in Beige
Sephora Clear l/g

*Feedback welcomed*


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 16, 2007)

You are the cutest thing ever!  Great tutorial, amazing mu, and gorgeous hair. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## darkh3av3n (Feb 16, 2007)

love this tut!!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 16, 2007)

love this tut!!! so pretty! Thanks!!!


----------



## user79 (Feb 16, 2007)

Very pretty! Thanks for entering in the contest.


----------



## *Luna* (Feb 16, 2007)

I love this look on you! Amazing job =)


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Very pretty! Thanks for entering in the contest._

 
no problem!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 17, 2007)

thank you so much for doing this tut,,,,,,,,,,,, i absolutly love love this look


----------



## XsMom21 (Feb 17, 2007)

I always love how you line your bottom lid. Any suggestions on how to keep liner out of the little crease under the eye? (I have one just like yours). Your's is always flawless!


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Feb 19, 2007)

This is such a gorgeous look, those lashes look great on you!  Thanks for making this tutorial!!


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Feb 19, 2007)

LOVE it!!


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XsMom21* 

 
_I always love how you line your bottom lid. Any suggestions on how to keep liner out of the little crease under the eye? (I have one just like yours). Your's is always flawless!_

 
I use mac 214 brush. :0) i only put little e/s on the brush and just apply it little by little.


----------



## Simi (Feb 19, 2007)

Love it,
Thanks


----------



## mjacqueline (Feb 19, 2007)

Thats very beautiful.


----------



## emilyjoy (Feb 22, 2007)

Oooh. I will definatley be trying this one out. I love it.


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 22, 2007)

You look like a little doll!! Very pretty tutorial.


----------



## Beachgrl07 (Feb 26, 2007)

Your lashes look *AWESOME*!!


----------



## Pearlette (Feb 26, 2007)

love your Tut , beautiful 
thanks a lot


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Feb 27, 2007)

This was awsome!!!!


----------



## Salynn (Feb 28, 2007)

i really love the eyes:::: 

thank you!


----------



## milamonster (Feb 28, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## Emmi (Mar 3, 2007)

I have to try this out!! Love it!


----------



## xxScenesta (Mar 19, 2007)

Awesomeeee


----------



## krackatoa (Mar 20, 2007)

wow! love your make up and hair! sooo pretty!


----------



## joojifish (Mar 20, 2007)

Great tutorial and look, thanks!


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 20, 2007)

wow this looks great on you!


----------



## ColourDuJour (Mar 20, 2007)

oh! love the make up and the hair!
did you just curl it? or use a straightener to flare out the ends?


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ColourDuJour* 

 
_oh! love the make up and the hair!
did you just curl it? or use a straightener to flare out the ends?_

 
thanks! i used velcro<-- i think thats what you call them, rollers.


----------



## breathless (Mar 24, 2007)

very pretty! i'd never think that the color combo you used would work, but it looks specktacular!!!!!!!


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Apr 3, 2007)

This is really cute, and you have the cutest face! I want to go try this out right now.


----------



## miss.vampira (Apr 3, 2007)

So cute!


----------



## Emmi (Apr 4, 2007)

Everytime i see your pic i think "Darn you are cute" You're so pretty!


----------



## Midgard (Apr 4, 2007)

Gorgeous, thanks for posting!


----------



## Uofmchick18 (Apr 6, 2007)

Your hair is adorable and the lips and makeup are lovely! ive been looking for a great nudey lip color...and this one looks great! how does this one par up with one of macs in comparison?


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Apr 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Uofmchick18* 

 
_Your hair is adorable and the lips and makeup are lovely! ive been looking for a great nudey lip color...and this one looks great! how does this one par up with one of macs in comparison?_

 
i would get Myth with some clear gloss on top.


----------



## MACisME (Apr 12, 2007)

love the hair!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~LadyLocks~* 

 
_You are the cutest thing ever! Great tutorial, amazing mu, and gorgeous hair. Thanks for sharing!_

 
 i soo second this! love your looks!


----------



## oracle1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Great Tut! You look stunning


----------



## teamo7 (Apr 26, 2007)

thanks for the tut.. u have a babyfaCE!!!
 what did u curl ur hair with!?


----------



## hootie2177 (Apr 27, 2007)

VERY Nice!!!  I love it. You look amazing!


----------

